# Uk premium bonds



## Plocks (Sep 22, 2018)

Can you hold premium bonds while living in Greece?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

NS&I do not restrict holding or buying premium bonds for anyone living outside the UK.
https://www.nsandi.com/i-live-outside-uk-can-i-invest-with-nsi


----------

